# Server erlaubt keine Serverscripte!



## Benzol (28. Oktober 2004)

Aloha!
Ich habe ein echt mieses Problem mit dem IIS 6 und den Share Point Service von Mircosoft. 
Beides läuft auf einem Win 2k3 Server Standart.
Ich versuche mommentan mein Sharepoint Portal zu Individualisieren. Allerdings steige ich durch dieses Webtemplates Systen nicht durch. Habe nun entlich etwas mehr Einblicke in die Architektur der Seiten bekommen dank Frontpage 2003. Leider hat mich das nun auch nicht so sehr weitergebracht da ich nun mein ASP.NET Serverscript in die Seite mit eingefügt habe. Also quasi eine vorhandene Seite kopiert und den Inhalt in eine Tabelle auf der Sharepointseite eingefügt. Nun,wenn ich die Seite aufrufen will, sagt er mir, das der Server keine Serverscripte erlaubt. Ich verstehe das ganze nicht da ja asp.net installiert ist und unterstützt wird,da der Sharepoint ja auch aspx files hat. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie ich dieses Problem umgehen kann?


----------



## Benzol (28. Oktober 2004)

Ach mist, hat denn keiner ne Ahnung?
Bin zumindest schonmal soweit, das ich weiss, das ich Web Parts benutzen muss, um serverscripte benutzen zu können... da scheitert es jedoch daran, das ich es nicht hinbekomme, so ein Webpart als Safe zu deklarieren. Hat da einer von euch erfahrungen mi`t?


----------



## myplex (29. Oktober 2004)

Guck mal bei 1&1 da hab ich mal ein Tut gesehen oder einfach mal   

Hab keine Zeit selber danach zu gucken


----------



## myplex (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab jetzt zufällig was gefunden:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=20707


----------

